# Pizza and weed?



## cdbr420 (Dec 9, 2007)

okay, so last night i had this wierd notion... if you can put greens in brownies and cook it and get all fucked up why couldnt you put it on pizza? does anyone know if thsi would work? and if so, does anyone here have an estimation of how much pot i could put on the top of a pizza to get fucked?
Thanks for replys


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2007)

all of the cooking ive done has been with cannabutter, put some on pizza about five to ten minutes before took the pizza out of the oven. worked for me, and the tastes went together much better than some of my other attempts at cooking.


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 9, 2007)

yes it works. but best to use good weed for it. i like to use kif powder it works really well it kinda melts in with the cheese and leaves no greens on top.


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 10, 2007)

Tok3 ...

Now THAT'S what I call the perfect pizza topping. ~lol~

But why screw up a perfectly good pizza? Why not instead, smoke a couple of bowls, then just eat a regular pizza? Yummmm ... !!

Vi


----------



## gogrow (Dec 10, 2007)

ViRedd said:


> Tok3 ...
> 
> Now THAT'S what I call the perfect pizza topping. ~lol~
> 
> ...


that my friend, would only make a perfectly good pizza a perfect pizza, not screw it up. and you get a different kind of high from eating weed.


----------



## Reprogammed (Dec 23, 2007)

You can use just ground up bud and place it on top and toss it in. THC is fat soluble, so the cheese will absorb it quite nicely.

[Nice kif t0k. Did you sift all that out at once or over time?]


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 23, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> You can use just ground up bud and place it on top and toss it in. THC is fat soluble, so the cheese will absorb it quite nicely.
> 
> [Nice kif t0k. Did you sift all that out at once or over time?]


thats not my pic but in november when i harvested i got about half of that from trimmings and popcorn buds. i extracted it with bubble bags and used the powder for my homemade pizza from scratch.i put the kif on the sauce and then covered with cheese.


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 24, 2007)

Make sure it's pretty hot then... THC is heat activated. If you just throw it on a lukewarm pizza it might not work well.


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 24, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> Make sure it's pretty hot then... THC is heat activated. If you just throw it on a lukewarm pizza it might not work well.


yup


----------



## justin2937 (Dec 24, 2007)

lol, gave me an idea, habenero weed cheese. Age the cheese with the weed in it. God that would be delicious on some triscuits or wheat thins.


----------

